# Anyone in the Hitchin, Herts area?



## Sarah Berry (Dec 13, 2015)

I am organising two parties on Saturday 19th December for Diabetes UK in Hitchin.

One for kiddies: 12:00 to 18:00 (£7 per kiddie)
One for adults: 18:00 to 22:00 (£10 per adult)

Please let me know if you're interested and I can send you further details. We have lots of fun and games for the kiddies and santa will be there. There's also live music for the adults event as well as karaoke. Food will be provided.

The donation page is: https://mydonate.bt.com/fundraisers/bancroft2015

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

Good luck Sarah, I hope the events go really well!  Welcome to the forum


----------

